# Strikeforce Dallas: Overeem vs Werdum Event Thread



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Strikeforce: Overeem vs. Werdum
Date: Jun 18, 2011
Location: Dallas, Texas
Venue: American Airlines Center
Broadcast: Showtime



> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Alistair Overeem vs. Fabricio Werdum (heavyweight grand-prix opening round)
> * Josh Barnett vs. Brett Rogers (heavyweight grand-prix opening round)
> ...




















> The king of San Jose promised to deliver a rematch between reigning heavyweight champion Alistair Overeem and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu deity Fabricio Werdum, who first met under the PRIDE banner way back in 2006.
> 
> The bout saw "Vai Cavalo" crank his way to a submission victory over "Demolition Man" with a second round Kimura.
> 
> ...


source..... http://www.mmamania.com/2011/1/4/19...stair-overeem-vs-fabricio-werdum-for-upcoming

Edit: 



> In addition to previously announced matchups of *Fedor Emelianenko vs. Antonio Silva and Andrei Arlovski vs. Sergei Kharitonov, a third bracket featuring Strikeforce champ Alistair Overeem (34-11 MMA, 3-0 SF) vs. Fabricio Werdum (14-4-1 MMA, 3-0 SF) is on tap, and a fourth targets Josh Barnett (26-5 MMA, 0-0 SF) vs. Brett Rogers (11-2 MMA, 2-2 SF). It is unknown whether the quarterfinal will put Overeem's belt on the line*.


Source....... http://mmajunkie.com/news/21972/str...-with-overeem-vs-werdum-barnett-vs-rogers.mma


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, sounds great


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*must change underpants*


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

When Reem beats Werdum people are just gonna say the Werdum is not top ten and that Overeem is a can crusher.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome. Should be another quick KO, whenever someone gets close to Reem nowadays he either knocks them out or shrugs them off like a light breeze, he's too big, too powerful, and he knows it.

Not sure what Werdum can do here.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Dakota? said:


> When Reem beats Werdum people are just gonna say the Werdum is not top ten and that Overeem is a can crusher.


Anyone that says that is a moron. Werdum isn't Top 5 for me, even with that win over Fedor, but he's clearly Top 10 and clearly poses The Reem a much stiffer test than any of his previous competition at HW. 

As for the tournament, liking the way it's shaping up. They've gone with the matches I wanted to see, and posted last night, it's just a matter of getting the contracts signed, working out the format and rules of The Reem's match with Werdum and then we're off. Be interesting to see how it's worked out round and title wise. Strikeforce will probably make Alistair vs Werdum a title fight, and then the winner has another title fight in the semi's, with the winner of that defending in the final. That's one option, the other is to completely ignore the title, and run this as a PRIDE-esque GP with the winner being the GP Champion, exactly like PRIDE. Be interesting to see what they do.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

This tournament just gets sweeter by the minute, this has the potential to give us loads of great fights.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dakota? said:


> When Reem beats Werdum people are just gonna say the Werdum is not top ten and that Overeem is a can crusher.


No they won't. Werdum actually has a career. Duffee, not so much yet. And Rogers has 1 good win, vs. a guy on a 3 fight skid. 

Don't get so defensive. Werdum is by far the best fighter Overeem will have faced at HW recently. If Overeem wins, he will get congratulated.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

The hate ive has for Strikeforces inability to put on the best fights is now 100 percent gone. This is gonna be awesome. Overeem/Werdum is gonna look a lot like JDS/Werdum. I dont think there is anyway in hell Werdum can get the Reem to the ground and there is no way in hell Reem will be dumb enough to jump into his guard. Quick first rd KO for The Reem.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Dana:*must discount anyone overeem beats*
Dana: (when reem beats werdum) werdum sucks, couldnt make it in the ufc.
Dana: (when reem beats fedor) fedor sucks, beat 5 ex-ufc champs, they were bums, 30 fight win streak, luck.
Dana: comes to ufc.. clearly the best in the world. 

:thumb02:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Great fight, but why is it part of the tournament? If Overeem wins, is he going to challenge for his own belt? If Werdum wins, does he have to beat Overeem again to become champion? This is assuming the point of the tournament is a title shot; if that's not the case, then the question is what is the point of the tournament?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

jasvll said:


> Great fight, but why is it part of the tournament? If Overeem wins, is he going to challenge for his own belt? If Werdum wins, does he have to beat Overeem again to become champion? This is assuming the point of the tournament is a title shot; if that's not the case, then the question is what is the point of the tournament?


I think its pretty obvious the winner will be champion, ether the Title will start with Overeem and follow down the chain each timw the Reem or the new champ fights, or the belt will be made vacant until the tournament is complete and the winner will be crowned the new champ, ether way doe snot matter the winner is the champ at the end of the tourney.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Did Strikeforce just schedule a fight that actually makes sense? I'm in shock. Reem better win, and Fedor better win so they HAVE to fight each other.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Dakota? said:


> When Reem beats Werdum people are just gonna say the Werdum is not top ten and that Overeem is a can crusher.


If Overeem wins this fight which I am predicting he will, then it will start to build his credibility. It will be his first top 10 HW win in a long time if ever. I have Werdum ranked around #5 right now. Say Overeem beats Werdum, then beats Arlovski/Barnett, and beats Fedor I would move him into the top 5 in the HW rankings. Granted Arlovski and Barnett are not top 10 he would have beaten 2 fighters who are around the top 5 ranked. Lets see if he can do it though. Werdum will be a big test for him.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I really don't see how Werdum could possibly make it into the sceond round here. 

terrible, terrible fight for Werdum!


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I think its pretty obvious the winner will be champion, ether the Title will start with Overeem and follow down the chain each timw the Reem or the new champ fights, or the belt will be made vacant until the tournament is complete and the winner will be crowned the new champ, ether way doe snot matter the winner is the champ at the end of the tourney.


 Not even Strikeforce matchmaking is that messed up.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Overeem even asked for this fight.. I wonder why :confused02: lol^^

check it out

http://www.fightofthenight.com/news...em-ask-scott-coker-for-fabricio-werdum-fight/


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Overeem even asked for this fight.. I wonder why :confused02: lol^^
> 
> check it out
> 
> http://www.fightofthenight.com/news...em-ask-scott-coker-for-fabricio-werdum-fight/


Why wouldn't he? Instead of wondering why a guy wants the #1 contender....why not actually applaud him for not trying to make it an easy road?

Its amazing the people that want "top fighters" to look out for their best interest...rather than truly try to challenge themselves. Fighters that want to take on the best are true fighters. Werdum beat Fedor...the Werdum/Overeem fight should have happened anyway. Glad they are meeting in the 1st round.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I pick Werdum and i'm pretty confident about it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rusko said:


> I pick Werdum and i'm pretty confident about it.


I hope so. I am a big Werdum fan. He was done wrong by the UFC and has been done wrong by SF. Would be hilarious if he beat the 2 fighters everyone is saying are the best in the world. People still wouldn't give him credit. And would continue to rank Reem and Fedor over him.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> I pick Werdum and i'm pretty confident about it.


You think he will defeat Overeem?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Not even Strikeforce matchmaking is that messed up.


Yes, yes it is:
http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/news/story?id=5989025

They should have stripped Overeem or left him out of the tournament. Having him compete for his own belt is silly and adds another layer of disrespect to the title no one seems to want.

Edit:
And I forgot to laugh at the sweetheart deal Barnett's getting here.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rusko said:


> I pick Werdum and i'm pretty confident about it.





jonnyg4508 said:


> I hope so. I am a big Werdum fan. He was done wrong by the UFC and has been done wrong by SF. Would be hilarious if he beat the 2 fighters everyone is saying are the best in the world. People still wouldn't give him credit. And would continue to rank Reem and Fedor over him.


I give both of you 5:1 odds if you take that bet with me! 

Deal?


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

exciting!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Rusko said:


> I pick Werdum and i'm pretty confident about it.


well i doubt hes getting overeem to the ground in any fashion, even if overeem knocks him down he isnt going to follow him to the ground... but hey he could always outstrike him :laugh:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> even if overeem knocks him down he isnt going to follow him to the ground... but hey he could always outstrike him


No way I see Overeem looking like this against Werdum: :fight02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Werdum doesn't have a chance.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

HexRei said:


> Werdum doesn't have a chance.


I think Werdum will submit him again!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> I think Werdum will submit him again!


It has to go to the ground first. How is that going to happen? Werdum gonna pull guard?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

HexRei said:


> It has to go to the ground first. How is that going to happen? Werdum gonna pull guard?


I'm just not entirely sold on Alistair Overeem! That's what I'm basing my opinion on! You guys seemed really excited for him but keep in mind this isn't the first time this man looked dominant over a couple of cans and mid tier fighters! Don't get me wrong, I think the man has loads of potential but when ever he gets to the big players like Nogueira, Shogun or Arona the man crumbles. 


But hey, I'll tell you what! If he beats Werdum then I'll become a believer! Until then I'll always be skeptical if he can win over guys like Werdum and Fedor!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> I'm just not entirely sold on Alistair Overeem! That's what I'm basing my opinion on! You guys seemed really excited for him but keep in mind this isn't the first time this man looked dominant over a couple of cans and mid tier fighters! Don't get me wrong, I think the man has loads of potential but when ever he gets to the big players like Nogueira, Shogun or Arona the man crumbles.
> 
> 
> But hey, I'll tell you what! If he beats Werdum then I'll become a believer! Until then I'll always be skeptical if he can win over guys like Werdum and Fedor!


We'll see. I still chalk some of his losses at 205 to being gangly and unable to fill out his frame properly due to weight concerns, which is why I am confident he'll have a better showing at HW. Also the talent pool isn't quite as deep which does help a bit  But we'll see.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, when you are that thin your performance is going to be touch and go. I have to agree that he has been much better at heavyweight. And I agree that talent isn't as deep at heavyweight.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

People who discount Overeem tend to base their assumptions on his past career, but disregard the fact that he is a completely different fighter. He is now The Reem. 

He finished Badr Hari in K-1 Rules. 
He is current K-1 Grand Prix champion.

His standup is so far ahead of Werdums it isnt even funny. Werdums wrestling isnt great (Overeems is hardly elite but Werdum isnt taking him down). Werdum owns Reem in terms of BJJ - but that only comes into play if they end up on the ground. Alistair WILL NOT go to the ground in this fight - if he is clever (which he seems to be) he will avoid it like the plague. 

Reem will soon prove why he is one of, if not the best HW on the planet, by tearing through this 'tournament' then coming to the UFC to fight the best of the best.


P.S Reem tossing Brett Rogers like a child and literally man-handling him is still one of the most impressive things i have ever seen in MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it is true that Overeem is a new fighter but you also have to admit that since Pride he is untested mostly. Though his K-1 Grand Prix Championships does show how good his standup game is. Werdum knows that Overeem won't go to the ground with him so he needs to do what he can to take him down.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I believe that Overeem is just going to be way to strong for Werdum to take down and even if by some fluke he does get him down I think the Reem will be just too strong again for him to control and work with for the submission.

Easy win for the Reem, power here will prevail no matter how good Werdum BJJ is, its going to be as irrelevant just like Mir vs Brock, Shogun vs Jones, and its not as if Reem is some one dimensional striker like Semmy Schilt's or Ray Sefo, he knows enough on the ground to be able to at least defend Werdums submissions if not to be able to beat Werdum up on the ground.

Werdum I don't think will have the advantage against the Reem anywhere, not that it will matter for very long after he gets KTFO in the very first round long before this fight ever gets close to hitting the Mat.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, the Overeem that Werdum is going to face is not the same Overeem that he faced the first time around. Overeem is a powerhouse who can face anyone and win. However, I still have to emphasize the fact that he is untested against elite heavyweights.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well it is true that Overeem is a new fighter but you also have to admit that since Pride he is untested mostly. Though his K-1 Grand Prix Championships does show how good his standup game is. Werdum knows that Overeem won't go to the ground with him so he needs to do what he can to take him down.



Here are my views on Overeem 3.0

I'm not going to try and pretend that Overeems MMA record justifies him being hyped up to the extent that he currently is. 

I look at The Reem the same way that alot of people on here looked at Cain Velasquez when he hadnt really fought anyone notable - his potential. Cain hadnt beaten anyone but was still being hailed as the soon to be greatest heavyweight on the planet and the reason for that is it was abundantly clear he had the talent, skills and ability to be that good. 

Its the same with the Reem - he has literally world class striking (noone else in HW MMA comes close to his pedigree, at least not those in the top 10), he is incredibly strong, athletic and CONFIDENT and cannot be intimidated. He has experience (both of good and bad situations) and has a solid ground and wrestling game. 

I, personally, dont see anyone beating him. I think its a matter of time before he justifies the hype and proves fans like me right. 

His record will soon catch up with his potential. Starting with Werdum.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Overeem is gonna Decimate Werdum on the feet.

Werdum won't look like he even deserves to be in the same cage with Overeem.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well remember this is probably the first true test of Overeem against elite heavyweights. Considering Werdum is ranked number two or three, I'd say it's a good test. Either that or it'll show that Werdum is overrated as I have suspected.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't think Werdum is a bad fighter, I just think that he's very 1 dimensional, his jitz works great, but how many fights lately has he utilized it? I seems like he only uses it if he is forced into it be getting rocked/put on his back.

Overeeem won't be like fedor and blindly jump in to finish.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Overeeem won't be like fedor and blindly jump in to finish.


True....if for no other reason than the fact that Werdum will be unconcious when he hits the ground. I don't see much "follow up" neccesary. That said, I'm a fan of both guys, and hope to see a good fight. I get what people say about power winning out here, and that Reem is pretty solid on the gound....but Werdum is friggen NASTY onthe groung, and I wouldn't be 100% amazed and shocked (only 99.9%!!! Lol) to see him give Reem some serious trouble if it hits the mat.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Overeem is so going to end up in the UFC and come this fight, he shows us why.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well remember this is probably the first true test of Overeem against elite heavyweights. Considering Werdum is ranked number two or three, I'd say it's a good test. Either that or it'll show that Werdum is overrated as I have suspected.


Werdum is massively overranked at 2 or 3 - that was purely based on beating the up until then invincible Fedor...who has since proven to not be so invinceable. Werdum is however a legitimate top 10 guy - i have him around the same level as Frank Mir at the moment, and solid wins over Big Foot and Fedor are impressive. 

No doubt this would be a strong win for Overeem and would really solidify him as a legitimate contender in the rankings and lend credibility to placing him in and around the top 5. Werdum is easily Reems biggest threat in this tournament, and that is only if the fight somehow ends up on the ground.

What irritates me is that i can guarantee that after the fight we will hear a lot of this if Reem does defeat (decimate) Werdum:

_'Werdum was overanked, JDS annilihated him he is hyped up because he fluked a win over a past his prime Fedor - Reem is a glorified can crusher'.​_

When in actuality if Reem wins it is a very goof win against a definite top ten opponent and should be respected as such. This is basically Number 1 V Number 2 in Strikeforce. It will answer a lot of questions.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think this match will prove one of two things. Either Werdum is overrated or Overeem is overrated. I do agree though that both men are top ten.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Overeem is so going to end up in the UFC and come this fight, he shows us why.


Really fighters need to prove something before joining the UFC

Brock Leasnr
Cain Velasquez (just 2 fights into his career)
Mark Hunt

Would all prove otherwise.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Really fighters need to prove something before joining the UFC
> 
> Brock Leasnr
> Cain Velasquez (just 2 fights into his career)
> ...


To be fair, Mark Hunt only ended up in the UFC because he had a good contract with Pride that guaranteed him fights. I forget why his was different, but almost all the Pride fighter contracts were non-transferable.


Though my guess is Rauno meant he'd put on a performance that would make the UFC want to bring him over as quickly as possible, not that Overeem needs to beat Werdum to deserve a spot in the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If most of the fighters contracts were nontransferable then why did all these great fighters come over. You have the likes of Cro Cop, Werdum, Big Nog, Wanderlei, and Henderson who all transfered. I guess Fedor's was one of those nontranferable contracts?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

They could have signed new contracts to join UFC.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> If most of the fighters contracts were nontransferable then why did all these great fighters come over. You have the likes of Cro Cop, Werdum, Big Nog, Wanderlei, and Henderson who all transfered. I guess Fedor's was one of those nontranferable contracts?


Cro Cop actually came over as a free agent a few months before the collapse. Werdum may have as well, though I don't remember the exact timing.

The other fighters you mention all came over to the UFC after the buyout, but their Pride contracts weren't directly transfered. The UFC decided running Pride as a separate entity would be too difficult, so they started signing the fighters to new UFC deals.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I can understand a few of the contracts that didn't transfer over. Obviously guys like Barnett weren't coming over at the time cause of disagreements with Dana. The guys I can think of the most who wouldn't come over would be the superheavyweights.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Really fighters need to prove something before joining the UFC
> 
> Brock Leasnr
> Cain Velasquez (just 2 fights into his career)
> ...


Well i did say that he is going to end up in there one day. Once this tournament is all said and done and he wins this whole thing, as expected he is more than proven.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought that Overeem has proven something. He holds title in two MMA promotions and a title in K-1. Then again this Grand Prix would tope the cake.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Overeem's limit is the sky guys^^ not this Tournement and not Cain Valesquez.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Let's say Overeem wins this grand prix and then goes on to win the UFC title, would that put him in the contention as one of the best heavyweights ever?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Let's say Overeem wins this grand prix and then goes on to win the UFC title, would that put him in the contention as one of the best heavyweights ever?


Definitely Rauno


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> I thought that Overeem has proven something. He holds title in two MMA promotions and a title in K-1. Then again this Grand Prix would tope the cake.


He holds two titles alright! One title is an interim HW title (meaning he isn't even the real champion) which he won by defeating Todd Duffee (who is nowhere near elite level). The other title is something he was able to hold on to because he only defended it once in a span of two years. Doesn't really mean much when you think about it in that context!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not totally sure why Dream called it an Interim title considering it's the only heavyweight title in the promotion. I will agree though that the Strikeforce title has been a little sketchy. They really should've established an interim title.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The reason he didn't defend that title is because Strikeforce didn't offer him a contender. They were so concerned that their "own" fighters they hyped up to no end would get demolished. So they basically had to wait until the hype bubble was gone and then they gave him Rogers. Expect that to change now that ZUFFA is in control.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Plus Strikeforce really didnt have any elite heavyweights when Reem took the title (from Buentello for christs sake) which is why he was over in Japan for so long. When Strikeforce started filling up the division, Reem came back. One thing you can say about Overeem is that he wants to fight the best - he called Fedor out for the longest time before it became clear Fedor (or M-1) wanted no part of him. He manhandled Brett Rogers (he shouldnt of been fighting for the title coming of a loss but that is the fault of Strikeforce matchmaking). And know he REQUESTED the fight with Werdum who is the number one contender to his title. 

I cant see him sticking around in Strikeforce much after the tournamnet is completed. He will be over in the UFC as quickly as he possibly can. 


And on a side note, Overeem would most definately be the best Heavyweight in MMA history if he wins the tournament and the UFC title. By a mile. If we assume that in order to do so he will have to beat Werdum, Big Foot and probably Barnett followed by UFC top competition (Cain, Junior, Brock etc) that would give him more quality wins than any Heavyweight in the game today. Stick on top a K-1 Championship and you have the number 1 heavyweight.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> The reason he didn't defend that title is because Strikeforce didn't offer him a contender. They were so concerned that their "own" fighters they hyped up to no end would get demolished. So they basically had to wait until the hype bubble was gone and then they gave him Rogers. Expect that to change now that ZUFFA is in control.


That isn't entirely true! Back in 2009 Strikeforce announced they were setting up a rematch between Werdum and Overeem. Then Overeem pulled out of the match because he injured his hand in a fight at a nightclub. Instead of rescheduling Alistair went over to Amsterdam to fight some nobody.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> That isn't entirely true! Back in 2009 Strikeforce announced they were setting up a rematch between Werdum and Overeem. Then Overeem pulled out of the match because he injured his hand in a fight at a nightclub. Instead of rescheduling Alistair went over to Amsterdam to fight some nobody.


Not sure but didn't Overeem push for the Werdum fight but Werdum got injured or something? And he didn't get the Fedor fight he desired and went to the K-1 Grand Prix because of that. Like i said, i'm not sure, was just asking.

Anyway Overeem isn't certainly staying away from anybody, he is as confident as they come and just wants to fight. Once all the talent arrived in Strikeforce, he came back from kickboxig to take part of the Grand Prix which i am sure he is going to win eventually.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Rauno said:


> *Not sure but didn't Overeem push for the Werdum fight but Werdum got injured or something?* And he didn't get the Fedor fight he desired and went to the K-1 Grand Prix because of that. Like i said, i'm not sure, was just asking.
> 
> Anyway Overeem isn't certainly staying away from anybody, he is as confident as they come and just wants to fight. Once all the talent arrived in Strikeforce, he came back from kickboxig to take part of the Grand Prix which i am sure he is going to win eventually.


No, this was when Werdum first came to Strikeforce! Werdum was to be Overeem first title defense. Overeem got injured and pulled out of the fight! For whatever reason Strikeforce never rescheduled and Overeem went off to do his own thing. When Overeem did comeback his first defense was against Brett Rogers!

I don't want you guys thinking I'm trashing on Overeem just for the hell of it! I just think for him to prove himself he needs to break ground by fighting the higher echelon of the HW division. YOu can't say he did prove himself when he only fought middle tier and (lets face it) tomato can fighters so far! If he does beat Werdum then I will shut the hell up!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree with you Bonnar on this. I'm not saying Overeem isn't a good fighter, but he is untested against elite heavyweight fighters recently. This is his chance to prove he deserves his hype.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Overeem did request Werdum in the Grand Prix, when he could have taken a much easier fight on the other side of the bracket (Arlovski, Rogers again etc), but he is as eager to prove himself as we are to see him do it. 

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Coker-Overeem-Requested-Werdum-Rematch-29212


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Dream-On-101 said:


> Overeem did request Werdum in the Grand Prix, when he could have taken a much easier fight on the other side of the bracket (Arlovski, Rogers again etc), but he is as eager to prove himself as we are to see him do it.
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Coker-Overeem-Requested-Werdum-Rematch-29212


Overeem knows Werdum is an easy fight for him. The matchup is just not losable for him if he doesn't jump in Werdums guard again.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Overeem knows Werdum is an easy fight for him. The matchup is just not losable for him if he doesn't jump in Werdums guard again.



True. But Werdum is a consensus top 10 opponent so its not like he is calling out some can. He has also called out Fedor back when Fedor was thought to be unbeatable - i was just making the point that he isnt afraid of fighting the best in the promotion, which at the minute is Werdum (outside of Alistair himself of course). 

It is a very favourable matchup for him, but basically everyone in HW MMA is a favourable matchup for him at the moment.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Dream-On-101 said:


> True. But Werdum is a consensus top 10 opponent so its not like he is calling out some can. He has also called out Fedor back when Fedor was thought to be unbeatable - i was just making the point that he isnt afraid of fighting the best in the promotion, which at the minute is Werdum (outside of Alistair himself of course).
> 
> It is a very favourable matchup for him, but basically everyone in HW MMA is a favourable matchup for him at the moment.


It's about the matchup! BJJ guy vs. Hulk Striker 

I agree with you, I think Alistair knows that he is top 3 HW in the World. He just wants to prove it finally to the world.

Cain and Fedor are still tough matchups for him. Fedor not so much anymore.. but he could pose Problems with his grappling background. 

Cain even more, but other then these two he shouldn't have to fear anyone.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Completely agree. I dont think Fedor poses any real threat now (maybe once but not anymore unfortunately) - i doubt he would be able to take Reem down, and he struggled with the size and strength of Rogers and Big Foot. Reem is a whole different kind of athlete, and substantially more skilled. I could see Reem getting an early TKO/KO there. I think M-1 saw the same thing coming which is why they avoided the fight. 

You are right that Cain does pose problems to Reem with his wrestling and cardio abilities. I think Reem would take it, but certainly this is his biggest test, which hopefully we will get to see sooner rather than later!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Rogers was kind've his last horrah. Overeem is definately a different kind've athlete than Fedor is used to dealing with. It is possible that M-1 wants to start building up Fedor on lesser competition.


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

*Fedor*

who think that Emelianenko is still the best mma fighter in the world?:confused02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kaza26 said:


> who think that Emelianenko is still the best mma fighter in the world?:confused02:


Out of topic but no, 100% no.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That whole idea went out the door the moment Fedor tapped out agaisnt Werdum. People had been doubting him for a while anyways. I wasn't one of them but obviously it shows he's only human.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This card is so awesome, that freaking JZ and KJ Noons are on the prelims. And Strikeforce are airing all their prelims for this show on HDNet according to Coker.



> Strikeforce main man, and now once again officially CEO, Scott Coker had a brief press availability today in Las Vegas in advance of the UFC 130 event.
> 
> He announced that Strikeforce has cut a deal with HDNet to air the preliminary fights for the June 18th Strikeforce: Overeem vs Werdum event. All five preliminary fights will be aired on HDNet: Jorge Masvidal vs K.J. Noons, Gesias Cavalcante vs Justin Wilcox, Julie Kedze vs Amanda Nunes, Mike Bronzoulis vs Todd Moore, and Magno Almeida vs Conor Heun.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/5/2...-130-presser-strikeforce-cuts-deal-with-hdnet


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is cool. HDNet is still trying to keep a hold on MMA. Wonder when Fight NOw will get in on it.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Sam Sqwamtch said:


> I wish they would hurry this ******* tourney up. Shit takes too long, therefore it is not a true tournament.


This man.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

In it, **** the tourney now. I'd rather the UFC just sign Overeem after he brutalises Werdum, and then immediately give him a number one contender's spot for the winner of Cain/JDS.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> In it, **** the tourney now. I'd rather the UFC just sign Overeem after he brutalises Werdum, and then immediately give him a number one contender's spot for the winner of Cain/JDS.


There is enough time to first get the GP done and then make the Dream Fight happen Mc.


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

I still don't understand why so many people are so sure Overeem will win this GP. I mean, he very well could, but a lot of people are acting like it's a certainty. He hasn't beaten anyone of note. I think people are jumping the gun a little. I think Overeem is good from what I've seen, but I don't feel he has done anything to deserve the hype he gets. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that he won't win, just saying that I don't think it's as sure a thing as a lot of people seem to.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

My predictions for Strikeforce Dallas:

Alistair Overeem vs Fabricio Werdum- Overeem Round 2 TKO

Josh Barnett vs Brett Rogers- Rogers Round 1 KO

K.J Noons vs Jorge Masvidal- Noons Unanimous Decision

Daniel Cormier vs Jeff Monson- Monson Round 2 Submission

Valentijn Overeem vs Chad Griggs- Griggs Round 3 TKO


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

schiops said:


> I still don't understand why so many people are so sure Overeem will win this GP. I mean, he very well could, but a lot of people are acting like it's a certainty. He hasn't beaten anyone of note. I think people are jumping the gun a little. I think Overeem is good from what I've seen, but I don't feel he has done anything to deserve the hype he gets. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that he won't win, just saying that I don't think it's as sure a thing as a lot of people seem to.


When you look at the matchups for him until the Finals, I think it has to be a lock. 

Barnett is the only one who could give him trouble in my eyes, but a small one too.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a lot of faith in this card to be the most exciting fight card this year.

It already looks like the best card in my eyes. I hope it delivers.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Sterl said:


> My predictions for Strikeforce Dallas:
> 
> Alistair Overeem vs Fabricio Werdum- Overeem Round 2 TKO
> 
> ...


I think Barnett will decision Rogers.

Overeem will decision Griggs.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

drey2k said:


> Overeem will decision Griggs.


The guys hasn't been to a decision in 8 years.

And has only 2 decisions in 15 years - 54 MMA fights.

His style leaves almost zero chances for a fight going to a decision.

In fact, his last 12 fights have ended in the 1st rd and only one has gone past the 2:30 mark.

This fight will end in the 1st also.

Griggs by TKO.


----------



## musclemaker (Jun 13, 2011)

I can't wait


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

meli083 said:


> I have a lot of faith in this card to be the most exciting fight card this year.
> 
> It already looks like the best card in my eyes. I hope it delivers.


Really? Best card of the year? HW's never deliver for me. Noons/Masdival I have high hopes for but other than that I am not expecting barn burners.

Werdum will sub Overeem in the second or third so long as he can survive the early onslaught.

Barnett will beat on Rogers from top position for 3 rounds to earn a UD.

Monson will sub Cormier in the second after an impressive first round from Cromier.

Overeem will finish Griggs in the first or second.

Noons will beat Masdival via decision in a close fight.


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

anyove got a link to the weighins?
:confused02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

ufc4life said:


> anyove got a link to the weighins?
> :confused02:


They are tomorrow night at 6 PM Eastern time, 5 central. This junkie site says that you can watch them on HDnet or on their site:

http://mmajunkie.com/news/23987/str...-for-friday-includes-special-guest-walker.mma


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Is this a 6pm or 7pm main card start? Well actually, when do the prelims start is a better question.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Really? Best card of the year? HW's never deliver for me. Noons/Masdival I have high hopes for but other than that I am not expecting barn burners.
> 
> Werdum will sub Overeem in the second or third so long as he can survive the early onslaught.
> 
> ...


It's definitely one of the more stacked cards.

Overeem will find a way to KO Werdum. I don't see it hitting the mat with Werdum on top.

Barnett has a good chance of subbing Rogers or UD'ing him.

Overeem vs. Griggs- Idc who wins, this will be an amazing fight.

K.J. will hopefully K.O. Masdival, but most likely wins via decision.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Overeem obviously didn't knock out Werdum but he did prove how overrated Werdum was. That man didn't deserve that number two ranking in my opinion. Barnett did what he was supposed to do.


----------

